# liqui-cop fungicide



## troy (Oct 9, 2014)

Anybody use this?


----------



## troy (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## DavidCampen (Oct 12, 2014)

I use Bonide copper octanoate:
http://www.bonide.com/products/product.php?category_id=811


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 12, 2014)

I use Bonide too.


----------



## troy (Oct 12, 2014)

Bonide copper sulfate is illegal in ca. So is physan 27


----------



## gonewild (Oct 12, 2014)

troy said:


> Bonide copper sulfate is illegal in ca. So is physan 27



Are you sure?


----------



## troy (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## troy (Oct 12, 2014)

How about bonide sulfur plant fungicide?


----------



## troy (Oct 12, 2014)

As a foliar spray?


----------



## gonewild (Oct 12, 2014)

do you mean Physan or Phyton27


----------



## gonewild (Oct 12, 2014)

I've never heard of copper sulfate being illegal but then again California is pretty "special". 
The Bonide company thinks it can be sold in CA. 
http://www.bonide.com/products/product.php?category_id=775


----------



## troy (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes phyton 27 is illegal here so is bonide copper sulfate


----------



## troy (Oct 12, 2014)

There are bonide products here I picked one up today, sulphur, will that work?


----------



## gonewild (Oct 12, 2014)

troy said:


> There are bonide products here I picked one up today, sulphur, will that work?



Not the same as copper.
Look for Phyton 35


----------



## troy (Oct 12, 2014)

Everything is fukin illegal here, I tried that liqui cop, it didn't work so I got another fan and humidifier= more air flow and humidity


----------



## gonewild (Oct 12, 2014)

troy said:


> Everything is fukin illegal here, I tried that liqui cop, it didn't work so I got another fan and humidifier= more air flow and humidity



Order what you want online from Ebay or Amazon. Most resellers will ship it to you.


----------



## troy (Oct 12, 2014)

Phyton 27 is illegal


----------



## gonewild (Oct 13, 2014)

troy said:


> Phyton 27 is illegal



Phyton 35 is basically the same product that they re-designed to meet California use rules.

But I'm curious where you read that Phyton27 is illegal?


----------



## troy (Oct 13, 2014)

John, the cal west guy told me when I asked him


----------



## gonewild (Oct 13, 2014)

I think whoever told you it was illegal was wrong.

Here is link to a company in Santa Barbara that sells it...
http://rosecare1.stores.yahoo.net/pep15.html


----------



## troy (Oct 13, 2014)

Huh, 3 years ago they made it illegal either the site hasn't been updated or they don't adhere to the ca. Law, nonetheless I'm gonna try it


----------



## troy (Oct 13, 2014)

Sulphur won't work?


----------



## gonewild (Oct 13, 2014)

troy said:


> Huh, 3 years ago they made it illegal either the site hasn't been updated or they don't adhere to the ca. Law, nonetheless I'm gonna try it



AgriTurf is the owner of the website and they have been ag suppliers in Santa Barbara for a long time. Call them and ask.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 13, 2014)

troy said:


> Sulphur won't work?



work for what? It won't have the same effects as copper if that is what you are asking.


----------



## troy (Oct 13, 2014)

Work as a fungicide? Diluted with ph neutral water with epsom salts?


----------



## gonewild (Oct 13, 2014)

troy said:


> Work as a fungicide? Diluted with ph neutral water with epsom salts?



It probably would be satisfactory for surface fungi like mildew but not very good for systemic infections.

Sulfur was one of the first chemicals used as fungicide but it obviously is not very effective or it would be used more now. If you are intent on organic growing it might be a good choice but if you want to control disease quickly it's probably not so good.


----------



## troy (Oct 13, 2014)

I just can't find copper sulfate unless one of these mail order companies will just ship it to me uugghh, thanks for the input. oops that last message I wrote was wrong what I meant is would that copper product work I have posted here with either epsom salts mixed with it or sulphur?


----------



## gonewild (Oct 13, 2014)

What are you trying to kill with this mixture?

I would think the copper would kill anything that the sulfur would so adding the sulfur would be of no value.


----------



## troy (Oct 13, 2014)

Orange spotting and on some of my plants on the base of leaves


----------



## gonewild (Oct 13, 2014)

You can buy copper sulfate at pet shops for aquarium and pond treatment.


----------



## troy (Oct 13, 2014)

I already tried that lol.. theres a huge aquarium store by my house


----------



## troy (Oct 13, 2014)

I've been looking for 10 days no luck so yrsterday I got a fan and humidifier


----------



## Justin (Oct 13, 2014)

just buy some Phyton 27.

http://www.orchidmix.com/cat3.htm


----------



## gonewild (Oct 13, 2014)

troy said:


> I already tried that lol.. theres a huge aquarium store by my house



Are you saying the aquarium store does not have any medicine made with copper sulfate?


----------



## troy (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes, they don't have that in any form


----------



## kellyincville (Oct 14, 2014)

I would be very surprised if copper sulfate was illegal in CA. Its use is widespread in the wine industry and would be creating quite an uproar if so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Oct 14, 2014)

Would you send me some copper sulfate? I'll pay for it


----------



## kellyincville (Oct 14, 2014)

http://www.thevintnervault.com/index.php?p=view_product&product_id=1485


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonewild (Oct 14, 2014)

Copper sulfate is not illegal in California. It's use is highly restricted in Counties near the San Francisco Bay. Specifically it is prohibited for use in septic systems and tidal areas
Because of the strong use restrictions most chemical companies no longer distribute to California.
BUT there is plenty of Copper sulfate sold and used in California.
All you have to do is buy in online and there is no law against in shipping to California or against buying it.


----------



## troy (Oct 14, 2014)

I live in the bay area I cannot get it


----------



## gonewild (Oct 14, 2014)

order it online.


----------



## kellyincville (Oct 14, 2014)

troy said:


> I live in the bay area I cannot get it




Check the link I posted. It's a good price and a reputable company that I've purchased from in the past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Oct 15, 2014)

First of all I'd like to say sorry sincerely! I was missinformed about aquarium store having copper sulfate. They do have a copper sulfate chloride called cupramine. Manufacturer seachem, anybody use this?


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 15, 2014)

As many folks said, why don't you buy it online? It is very easy to find it (Amazon)


----------



## troy (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't have an amazon acct. Or ebay account too complicated, I just go the store, the person I talked to at the aquarium store was new that said they don't have any of the sort. Sorry about doubting you and the others. I just hope what I got works, winters comin, I really drop my temps


----------



## Jayfar (Oct 15, 2014)

Norman's Orchids aka Orchids.com sells it online and they're in California.


----------



## DavidCampen (Oct 17, 2014)

In Southern California you can buy Bonide copper octanoate at OSH (Orchard Supply Hardware) but I buy most things from Amazon or E-bay.


----------



## troy (Oct 17, 2014)

Copper octanate will work? What indication will I have when it does?


----------



## DavidCampen (Oct 18, 2014)

troy said:


> Copper octanate will work? What indication will I have when it does?



The same indication that you would have when any of the others work. You should read the labels. Here are the labels for the Monterey and Bonide products:
http://www.biconet.com/disease/infosheets/liquiCopLABEL.pdf
http://www.bonide.com/lbonide/backlabels/l811.pdf

I would suggest using either of those in preference to copper sulfate.


----------

